# AHB Articles: How to Brew like an AHBer



## brettprevans (3/7/09)

This is the discussion topic for article: How to Brew like an AHBer


----------



## brettprevans (3/7/09)

ok Ive been thinking about doing this for a while now. I was hoping to have this more developed (ie at least something in each section) but I havnt had time.

What I was thinking of is creating an AHB guide to brewing. so a thread/doc that incorporates as much of the info that already on AHB. so that incld references to wiki articles, posts, additional input form users etc.

thoughts?


----------



## discoloop (3/7/09)

What a great wiki topic. 

People who find the site usually arrive for advice on some sort of early brew 'disaster'. (I know I did.) How about Welcome to the site: 
Rule 1 - It's probably NOT ruined!
Rule 2 - Yes, you can make it taste better
Rule 3 - RDWHAHB


----------



## brettprevans (3/7/09)

discoloop - done.

feel free to add bits etc. this is an open document. But please only add info if you *KNOW* your right about what your posting about.


----------



## lczaban (3/7/09)

Maybe it's a case where this article is controlled in terms of who has editing access, with separate discussion threads giving feedback to the collators about the content that should be added to the guide. While I know that this goes against the wiki principle, it would be good to keep a fairly tight reign on what actually appears in the article and who controls what finally goes in there. It would be a disaster IMHO if the article kept changing constantly because people with NFI want to espouse their latest theory on how things should be done.

There is a definite need for this type of resource to be made available to AHB brewers at all different levels. The key to it's success is making sure the content is tested, proven, reliable and easy to understand!


----------



## Scruffy (3/7/09)

Homebrew zone has a useful, off flavours section - also a section on styles and what to expect - like an easy to read beer judging guide. Links throughout.


----------



## brettprevans (3/7/09)

GravityGuru said:


> ...case where this article is controlled in terms of who has editing access, with separate discussion threads giving feedback to the collators about the content that should be added to the guide..... be good to keep a fairly tight reign on what actually appears in the article and who controls what finally goes in there.....disaster if the article kept changing constantly because people with NFI want to espouse their latest theory....


yeah but not sure how to go about it. Mods might need to chime in and tell us if theres a way to do that.

Or we can make a list of approved editors:
Admin
Mods
Peas & Corn
Butters
Stuster
BConnery
me

other suggestions?


----------



## lczaban (3/7/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> yeah but not sure how to go about it. Mods might need to chime in and tell us if theres a way to do that.
> 
> Or we can make a list of approved editors:
> Admin
> ...



The guys & gals mentioned here would be a good start. If other people wanted to contribute then they could open a thread on the discussion pages of the "Brew like an AHBer" discussion section and have their articles reviewed and critiqued by all and sundry before an approved editor submitted it into the main article. I'm sure there is a way of doing it, but I don't know how this forum works in that regard. One of the admin or mod guys should be able to make it happen.

Good work CM! :beer: 
Edit - spullink...


----------



## brettprevans (3/7/09)

well people can contribute in this section and it can then be reviewed and added by persons mentioned in the above list (plus other who should be added to the list. its by no means definitive).


----------



## brendo (3/7/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> well people can contribute in this section and it can then be reviewed and added by persons mentioned in the above list (plus other who should be added to the list. its by no means definitive).



Sounds a plan to me CM2... going to get very confusing and lose a lot of value if any old cowboy adds their 2cents at will... 

Brendo


----------



## bconnery (3/7/09)

Woo hoo! I make the first cut 
I feel all tingly...

I'm not sure I feel I have more knowledge than many others here though, but I'm happy to contribute when I can...

It's a great idea CM but I tell you, when I first read the topic I thought that you'd bitten off a fairly large chunk there. 
A definitive article on what everyone considers best brewing practice? Mate, we can't even get agreement within a single thread most times 

Still, at first glance it looks like a good resource of resources as it where. 

A few discussions/suggestions etc. etc. Some frivolous, some not

Rule x / Suggestion at the top of the list somewhere- Learn the search options (This doesn't bother me so much but it is worth mentioning to save newbies a flaming...)

*So youve had enough of Megaswill*
Intro to craftbrewing
Some might still see this as a bit beer snobbish I suppose. Nah stuff em...

*Starting Out*
So youve been given a coopers kit. Now WTF? -Wouldn't this just be the same as Brewing 101? What do you see here that isn't covered there?

*Yeasts aint Yeasts -*Probably need a similar section on hops and grains then too. Types and characteristics etc. 
All about yeasts and methods

*Butters my airlock wont work -*Come on, isn't it time to let poor Butters go on this one?  Definite section though. You could almost just paste Butter's signature (if it is still the same helpful one)
FAQ for the new brewer 

*Whats your Poison?*
K&K, Extract, Partials and AG

*Computer Nerd meets Brewer*
Brewing software

*A Super Nerd, an Engineer and a Brewer walk into a Bar -*And it's just one person...
Automated breweries, HERMS/RIMS

*Letting the Cat out of the Bag - *If you have a dedicated section for this then where will sit the 2/3 vessel version of AG? Is it assumed that is the default, and covered in basics?
BIAB

*Advanced Brewing*
Double deconations, etc

*Pub with No Beer? Build Your Own*
Kegerators, chest freezer conversions etc


----------



## Fatgodzilla (3/7/09)

> name='bconnery' date='Jul 3 2009, 12:37 PM' post='486233']
> I'm not sure I feel I have more knowledge than many others here though, but I'm happy to contribute when I can...



You forgot the FGZ method (learnt off PoMo)

A bucket of grain, a beer mug of crystal, handful of bittering hops, half a handful of aromatic hops at flameout .......

then try to put all that in Beersmith !

Good Stuff lads - I'm sure future noobies will benefit from thisa good work,


----------



## Snow (3/7/09)

Didn't jayse already do this with The Aussie Homebrewers Guide?

Cheers - Snow


----------



## brettprevans (3/7/09)

there's been lots of bits and pieces on AHb but nothing this large. Jayse's great article is on a particular part of brewing (going from partial to full AG).
Thuirstyboy put together a good doc on brewing 101, butters did a good FAQ etc etc
but this is pulling together all the resources on all aspects of brewing on AHB. 

this isnt about reinventing the wheel. where a resource already exsists, it will be referenced not retyped.


----------



## Katherine (3/7/09)

So would that include Pistol Patchs BIAB guide?


----------



## brettprevans (3/7/09)

yes it would.

I orginally had a seperate section for BIAB but moved it as a subsection of brewing method. 

All this article attempts to do pull together all the info thats on AHB into 1 spot. then add info where there are gaps.

this is like pulling together several strategy docs into an overarching strategy. or if you want to think about it in more relevant terms, this is writting an AHB ebook.


----------



## crundle (3/7/09)

Katie said:


> So would that include Pistol Patchs BIAB guide?



Probably the revised one when it gets released (soonish I hope)

Crundle


----------



## Scruffy (3/7/09)

crundle said:


> Probably the revised one when it gets released (soonish I hope)
> 
> Crundle



You mean abridged?

h34r:


----------



## bconnery (3/7/09)

Scruffy said:


> You mean abridged?
> 
> h34r:



You musn't know PP too well


----------



## Snow (3/7/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> yes it would.
> 
> All this article attempts to do pull together all the info thats on AHB into 1 spot. then add info where there are gaps.



There are gaps? :blink:


----------



## pdilley (4/7/09)

bconnery said:


> You musn't know PP too well



I'm still holding out for the Books on Tape version 

The initial work done by a dedicated group is great, wiki should be opened up after the work is done only from the experience of an ex-admin of many a place, people drop out over time as life happens.


----------



## Maxt (5/7/09)

"How to Brew like an AHBer"

..and here I was thinking this would be an article about BIAB and no chilling!


----------



## brettprevans (6/7/09)

BIAB and no chill will be in there. as will weird and wonderful filter devices (Pump's gravel tun) and other techniques that i cant think of atm. The 'chapters' listed are not definitive and are only indicitive of what's to come. its a work in progress.

Me 'coordinating' this is part of my contribution back to AHB. new and experianced brewers alike. nothing more. so feel free to contribute.


----------



## peas_and_corn (6/7/09)

Will this article have all the info in it? Many of those headings already have an article about it, could they just link to those articles?


----------



## brettprevans (6/7/09)

if info is already covered it will direct them to the article (ie link). as i said im not reinventing the wheel. just putting together a referance guide. So people who have written articels or info already will have the articles etc referenced here.


----------



## peas_and_corn (6/7/09)

So would it be best to think of this article as a 'hub' connecting together information brewers (especially starting brewers) need to know?


----------



## brettprevans (6/7/09)

good anologue. yes and no. where a document or thread doesnt exsist I am aiming to distill the info into a useful format or polish the exsisting info.

Im sensing some reluctance from some members about this (not saying you P&C). not sure why


----------



## Leigh (6/7/09)

Great concept CM2. The problem with the existing system is there is soooo much information, scattered between the wiki and different forums its almost impossible to find using the search function...and a newbie doesn't know to use the google search (I guess that should be in your wiki too).

The biggest challenge you have is how to direct newbies to this wiki first? When I first started posting, people said "look at the Wiki", took me nearly 6 months to work out that the "Wiki's" are on a menu called "Articles"...maybe that's another hint...

I think all the links in Butters signature should be included, also the current "aeration" comparo and the great "burner comparo".


----------



## brettprevans (6/7/09)

Leigh said:


> The biggest challenge you have is how to direct newbies to this wiki first?


ahh I have a solution for that. i must admit its not my solution per say but a solution. all will be revealed.

well regardless I will soldier on and anyone who wants to contribute can. If nothing else it will be a hobby project (and something to do at work if Im bored out of my skull).


----------



## Leigh (6/7/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> (and something to do at work if Im bored out of my skull).



Just don't get caught by your boss


----------



## brettprevans (6/7/09)

Leigh said:


> Just don't get caught by your boss


I have an office, so it doesnt matter if I have Beeraholix.com on my computer screen h34r:


----------



## buttersd70 (6/9/09)

I've only just stumbled on this one, ironically whilst looking for links for a newbie. :lol: 
This seems like an extension of my sig links (which are down atm for me to rearrange a bit, and try to get more in there. Space is limited). I agree with leigh that one of the hardest things is the amount of info, not just in the threads, but in the articles as well....I find that even hunting through the articles myself to find links is pretty time consuming, so linking to articles and relevent threads, in some sort of order (either chronologically in the progression of a new brewer, or in order of commonality of the question) would certainly help with navigating to information. 

I'll make a start in the not too distant in trying to put up some relevent material.


----------

